# Dana Stanford Taxidermy Pics



## Etter2 (Jan 30, 2009)

If you're gonna get ducks mounted in the atlanta area.  This is the guy.  He does better work than anybody I've ever seen.  He only does birds.  Between ducks, he does museum specimens.  Here's a few.  The wood duck and hmerg are mine.  The others are his.  He has a mallard of mine right now.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 30, 2009)

Great pics and mounts..


----------



## godogs57 (Jan 30, 2009)

I've been wondering about him, if he was still doing it, etc....he was the best I had ever seen when living in N. GA. Any contact info???


----------



## JTMontana (Jan 30, 2009)

How much does he charge for say a Mallard?


----------



## alphachief (Jan 30, 2009)

Dana did a full mount turkey for me on roost is semi-strut/gobble.  Did a great job and he's very nice guy.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jan 30, 2009)

Very nice work


----------



## Etter2 (Jan 30, 2009)

He's not cheap.  250 to 275 per duck, but you get what you pay for.  

Cell # is 770-993-3518


----------

